# Toronto Bottle and Antique Show / Sale - April 19th Pickering Ontario



## RCO

just though I'd share the date of the Toronto Bottle and Antique Show and sale , its on Sunday April 19th and at the same location in Pickering Ontario if you've ever been to it before . its at the Pickering recreation centre which is close to the 401 and just outside Toronto

I searched google but the date is very hard to find this year for some reason , bottle club that runs it has an active facebook group but doesn't seem to have a website anymore so it doesn't come up if your search google .


----------



## RCO

I'm  unsure if the show will go forward this year , there has been a surge in cancellations of public events here in recent days due to the corona / covid 19 virus . 

can't find anything online or on bottle clubs fb page about the event

however I did see online that the city of Pickering has closed all public facilities until April 5th , the show is held in a rec centre owned by the city but show wouldn't occur until April 19th so not exactly sure what is going on there and if the event will run or not this year









						City of Pickering closes facilities in response to COVID-19
					

The City of Pickering has released the following statement as part of their response to COVID-19: "Following the Province of Ontario's order to close publicly




					www.durhamradionews.com


----------



## RCO

( due to covid 19 the Toronto bottle show has been postponed and will not occur on its usual date in april , according to club they hope to have a fall show if possible ) 


It's Official!!!!
It is with mixed emotions that the Four Seasons Bottle Collectors Club is postponing our upcoming show on April 19th until such time as this current virus situation, hopefully, comes under control. We feel it prudent to do this for everyone's well being and in talking to a few of you, it would be a crap shoot to guess what the attendance would be like so soon after the facility was opened up again on April 3rd, if indeed it would open up.
In lieu of refundin...g all your money at the moment, please be patient as we will be trying to come up with a possible fall date, if safe to do so. We will advise everyone of our results within 30 days and re-address the issue at that time.
Thank you for your continued support







						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------

